# This May Be Your Only Chance to Get a Colt M203 Grenade Launcher



## BackyardCowboy (Aug 27, 2014)

https://www.yahoo.com/news/may-only-chance-colt-m203-124500782.html


----------



## RK3369 (Aug 12, 2013)

I wonder if they offer a discount if you buy 3 or more?:rip:


----------



## Cait43 (Apr 4, 2013)

Wow!!!!!!! They are on sale so I bought 5........  :smt1099
https://www.armsunlimited.com/Colt-M203-37mm-Grenade-Launcher-for-M16-M4-AR15-p/r0810.htm


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

I am not that impressed.


----------

